# a black astra tidy up before it hits the forecourt



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Asked by one of workmates to tidy this astra up for him,before it goes on sale

was a bit dirty as can be seen in the befores
today was just to get rid of a few scratches,and then freshen it up ready for sale

so some befores ,so you can get an idea of how dirty it was


















































the wheels were cleaned with AB very acid as they were very dirty and ingrained with brake dust
after agitating and jetwashing off ,i went over with AB Purple rain

so after cleaning the wheels and snowfoaming,and a wash with AB Banana gloss
i clayed the whole car with fine clay and Autosmart reglaze as a lube,the pic is of the drivers door

it was onto getting rid of a few little nasty scratches
here i used scholl s17 on a blue scholl pad,via the Rotary
after that i used AB cherry glaze on a black scholl finishing pad via the DA
the chrome trim was also cleaned with AB Cherry Glaze
the wheels were polished with Planet polish wheel seal
tyres dressed with AB tyre sheeen
glass cleaned with AB crystal
the plastic trims dressed with AB bubblegum 
exhaust cleaned with megs metal polish and fine wire wool
the lsp was Deeper Details new wax,this goes on and off so easy,and leaves a stunning wet look finish

so onto the during,then the afters
as always C+C welcome


















































now the afters


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice results there Steve! 

What's the handy little tool used to apply the bubblegum dressing? Looks spot on for my Vx grilles!


----------



## softy1802 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks great Steve,top reflections:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Steve


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

looks very nice, good job mate.

Can any body tell me what the grey plastic thing is for that is attached to the fuel filler cap? Had one on my Corsa and never knew what it was for haha.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

TOMMY_RS said:


> looks very nice, good job mate.
> 
> Can any body tell me what the grey plastic thing is for that is attached to the fuel filler cap? Had one on my Corsa and never knew what it was for haha.


I'm sure it's a tyre tread stick mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ace job on the Astra Steve :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

great work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> I'm sure it's a tyre tread stick mate :thumb:


also used for removing the valve caps


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nick.s said:


> Nice results there Steve!
> 
> What's the handy little tool used to apply the bubblegum dressing? Looks spot on for my Vx grilles!


they are just foam paintbrushes
you get a bag full from poundshops etc and on the bay

they are great for throw away jobs like the grilles etc


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Steve  Will have a scout next time I'm in town


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Great job :thumb:

I reckon I could shave using that foam , Now I wonder what foam could it be


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Top job Steve and lovely pics as usual!

A great example set with use of the disposable gloves as well.

I'm sure it'll sell no probs now :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice job you did there, id be carful sticking your MFs on the brickwall though dont want them picking up any dirt


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work as always Steve... You can help me out on that black Astra I have :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

awesome job.......


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

tom-225 said:


> Nice job you did there, id be carful sticking your MFs on the brickwall though dont want them picking up any dirt


they were the dirty ones

anything that gets dropped on floor goes straight in the wash

all towels are kept in a plastic set of drawers,and after all are washed in towelkleen


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Great work as always Steve... You can help me out on that black Astra I have :thumb:


not a problem Laura


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> Top job Steve and lovely pics as usual!
> 
> A great example set with use of the disposable gloves as well.
> 
> I'm sure it'll sell no probs now :thumb:


thanks MIke

after id waxed the car, i always go around with your new quick detailer,just to make sure i didnt miss any bits

what does it smell of,exactly the same as the wax

for the life of me cant place the smell


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice turnaround there mate.



steve from wath said:


> the wheels were cleaned with AB very acid as they were very dirty and ingrained with brake dust
> after agitating and jetwashing off ,i went over with AB Purple rain


I've just ordered both

What is their performance like compared to like for like products such as Iron X, Wolfs, Bilberry and smart wheels?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice bit of foam action Mister :wave:

I see your lovely little dog was helping again


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Alan H said:


> Nice turnaround there mate.
> 
> I've just ordered both
> 
> ...


VC (both acidic and non acidic) = much better than Bilberry/Smart Wheels in my experience.
PR I find is an equal in performance, but better value price wise.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nick.s said:


> VC (both acidic and non acidic) = much better than Bilberry/Smart Wheels in my experience.
> PR I find is an equal in performance, but better value price wise.


i agree,great value and does the job as well,what more do you want


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work Steve :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:argie:

Lovely work there buddy


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Those foam paintbrushes do look fab for trim and grills etc. Must find me some of those!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

kempe said:


> :argie:
> 
> Lovely work there buddy


Agreed, took me about 10 seconds to realise what i was looking at when i first saw that pic :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Agreed, took me about 10 seconds to realise what i was looking at when i first saw that pic :thumb:


whilst i was finishing off i looked down the side and thought....now thatll make a good picture

thanks for all your kind words


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> Agreed, took me about 10 seconds to realise what i was looking at when i first saw that pic :thumb:


Took me more like 30 seconds! That is t best reflection shot I've ever seen. I'm certainly going to try and copy next time!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great! Your mate might not want to sell the car now


----------



## pugmarshall (Apr 15, 2010)

Car looks so much better after! Nice work.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Michael_McL said:


> Looks great! Your mate might not want to sell the car now


it is in fact his wifes car
and is now on a forecourt for sale
so happens his brother in law owns a vauxhall dealership, and Terry has the exact same car in the same colour and spec
so i might end up doing his car soon a case of deja vue


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work mate.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

I think you've done a superb job there.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

weejp said:


> I think you've done a superb job there.


It's the little doggie in the car's reflection who does most of it. Doggie doesnt like to hog the limelight though so Steve takes the credit


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you happen to know how much it's up for mate? I have a friend after a black Astra 3 door...


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Blue said:


> Do you happen to know how much it's up for mate? I have a friend after a black Astra 3 door...


ill ask him at work in the morning
i know its going to a dealer in bolton,lancs


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

May be a bit of a trek from Sunderland but not beyond the realms of possibility for the right car. We may have a viewing of one on Saturday (it has big pretty wheels) but if it's a dog, as I suspect it may be, then a trusted car may be worth travelling for!


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like it want washed all winter. Bit like my car right now


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

Tommyrs, they gray stick thing in the filler cap is for removing and refitting dust caps on the tyres without getting your fingers dirty!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job dude


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Definitely getting one of those foam paintbrushes! Will be perfect for my grille!

Pretty sure that's gonna be the cleanest astra for sale!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Great result Steve
It lookspretty much top dollar now.
Astra's are alwayspopular and good ones will move
Well done mate
Ming the impressed


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great transformation:thumb:


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> they are just foam paintbrushes
> you get a bag full from poundshops etc and on the bay
> 
> they are great for throw away jobs like the grilles etc


A bloody good idea, i'll pinch that one i think. :thumb:


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

good job mate


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

DlightSwitch said:


> Definitely getting one of those foam paintbrushes! Will be perfect for my grille!
> 
> Pretty sure that's gonna be the cleanest astra for sale!


they are very usefull
so cheap as well
ideal for dressing the grilles etc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm very impressed here, great finish there achieved.

I honestly thought to my self, why is their two ladders on the drive way, took me 15 seconds realising thats the refection from the door, thats a mirror finish there.

Very welldone on the detail, a dealer will not match that finish on the forecourt.

Thanks for posting up, a great car by the way.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

morganste said:


> A bloody good idea, i'll pinch that one i think. :thumb:


your welcome to it my polishing pal:lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm very impressed here, great finish there achieved.
> 
> I honestly thought to my self, why is their two ladders on the drive way, took me 15 seconds realising thats the refection from the door, thats a mirror finish there.
> 
> ...


am pleased with that pic myself
just coming back from garage and the clouds gave way to a bit of bright light and i thought im having that


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to confess, I was thinking "How the hell is going to drive the car out (ledder shot)"?! Stunning! Love the work!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

j1ggy said:


> I have to confess, I was thinking "How the hell is going to drive the car out (ledder shot)"?! Stunning! Love the work!


ha ha

now if i had done that :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great work as usual Steve, love the door shot with the ladders!! =)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sav1000 said:


> Great work as usual Steve, love the door shot with the ladders!! =)


cheers sav fave of mine as well


----------



## sinner (Feb 1, 2012)

:thumb:Great job pal


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good job


----------

